# yellow discharge from vulva in pregnant mare



## jazmineduke (21 May 2009)

My mare is now 10 months pregnant and this moring i have noticed a yellow discharge from her vulva, the discharge when dry is like powder, is this anything to worry about or should i call the vet.


----------



## MrsMagoo (21 May 2009)

What are her teats like i.e swollen/hard?  I was asking my vet the other day as Stars teats are solid and he said sometimes this can be mastitis but would have discharge from vulva aswell??  I'd check with your vet....


----------



## jazmineduke (21 May 2009)

Hi Mrs Magoo,

She is very bagged up but does not seem to have mastitis, she is due to foal on the 6th June, but i think she will be early, spoke to the vet and he has said that 80% of the time it is nothing to worry about, he would give her antibiotics, which i have. I did a milk test last night and it was saying to keep a close eye on her. which i am doing. many thanks for your response


----------

